# BMW Welt Marks 100,000th Delivery - Everyone Here Helped Out!



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

_In general, almost 90% of customers collecting their vehicles come from Germany, _

what a reversal from the old days of Freimann...

am I the only one who didn't care much for the whole "Welt experience"?? :dunno:

total meh for me. It went from being small & intimate and for those "in the know" to a vast, commercialized production.

And the building looks like the Space Needle impregnated NY Guggenheim, with Welt being their only offspring.


----------



## ekbimmer (Nov 7, 2012)

_what a reversal from the old days of Freimann... "in the know"_

I wouldn't be "in the know" about any of that, so I don't have that as a reference point to compare or miss. Same thing for "small and intimate". I'm sure it was special and heady experience. You've heard the old saw, "Nothing succeeds like success." Twisting that around a bit goes, "Nothing exceeds like excess." Maybe that's what you're alluding to.

Agreed, it's as you suggest, "a vast, commercialized production" and the bureaucratic malaise would be lost passion from some that results from inevitable repetitive tasks, but I don't think it would be fair to throw the ED program under the bus simply because some are bored or may be having a bad day.

I do not agree with you about the architecture, however. I think it soars and lifts up the senses visually with form and light. We had a great morning at an amazing facility. We just got a bum steer is all.

At the end of that day we had our marvel of modern technology, the fine BMW M3, and we were supercharged with passion about Mother Nature's handiwork, the Alpine vistas and countryside, all of which one can actually enjoy at reasonable speeds. Driving along and smelling the fields of lavender (Provence) and hearing birds and cow bells is a breeze (pardon the pun) with the top down at 60 mph (100 kph) on a 2-lane twisty, hilly road thanks to Bimmerfest contributors, I must say.


----------



## imjoet (Apr 5, 2013)

ekbimmer said:


> At check-in we were told by our advisor that they are not allowed to brief extensively on the "M" cars. There's no canned video presentation and the presenter who was a very nice fellow showed us how the top goes up and down and such using the comfort access key and "Hey, let's take a look at the engine." Their photographer took our picture and that was that.





ekbimmer said:


> I'm interested to know if other "M" ED'ers had similar underwhelming briefing experience at the Welt.


Though it wasn't explained to me, yes, my delivery experience on my E93 M3 a few weeks ago sounded identical to yours. I was also pressed for time due to the factory tour so I didn't think anything of it at the time (I did think about it when I realized I didn't know what half the buttons on my dash did, though all of them were unnecessary - especially the ASS button).

My CA will have a little bit of explaining to do at redelivery (and I believe I'll have some new things to try since it will have break in service prior to redelivery :bigpimp.


----------



## ekbimmer (Nov 7, 2012)

Part of the problem may have been because I had thought that the wind deflector was included with the E93. The manual (which I actually studied prior) simply states "The wind deflector is stored in a protective cover in the trunk, etc." Ergo, that's where I expected to find it. I asked and was informed by presenter that it's an option and can be had for about $560 U.S. down the street at nearby BMW dealership. OK, says I. Then, he adds that it can't be shipped home in the trunk because it's not original equipment and would be loose therefore not allowed. You know, like the floor mats and license plate holder. Disappointment and sticker shock since we were planning lots of top down time. Oh well, never mind and that was about the end of the 'show-and-tell' segment.

We didn't find that dealership and decided just to boogey and see how it goes without it. I ordered online (378) last week and it arrived yesterday. If only I had my E93 to test it out on.

_I did think about it when I realized I didn't know what half the buttons on my dash did, though all of them were unnecessary - especially the ASS button_
I don't recall that one. I suggest you don't touch it.


----------



## imjoet (Apr 5, 2013)

ekbimmer said:


> _I did think about it when I realized I didn't know what half the buttons on my dash did, though all of them were unnecessary - especially the ASS button_
> I don't recall that one. I suggest you don't touch it.


It's the button below your CD player with the A with a loop around it. Yes, don't touch it. Auto Start Stop. Turns off your engine at stop lights... frustrating. Thanksfully it defaults to off.


----------



## ekbimmer (Nov 7, 2012)

I checked my trusty PDF 2013 M3 Manual and found nothing on Auto Start Stop function or button, so as described by you I wouldn't care about initiating such a feature either. Personally, I enjoy the engine growling at traffic stops not to mention A/C and all the other toys at play for the sake of a few ounces of premium fuel. If I was that worried about gas savings I'd have done the Japanese Delivery of a shiny tiny Prius, but I'm not and there isn't a JD program that I've ever heard of. Besides, we can give ourselves a pass on PC issues like that. After all, I recall a certain "Gas Guzzler Tax" you and I had to pony up for which I'm certain has been earmarked for some fine government program to oversee spending.

I'm wondering when my 1 year Satellite Radio contract starts or started for that matter while our rides are in import limbo. Satellite was non-existent on our EU expedition. That goes for all the other so-called "date-stamped" services including maintenance, etc.


----------



## imjoet (Apr 5, 2013)

If a pious driver gives you grief about your M3, just share this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmxUsGiGp3w


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ekbimmer said:


> I'm wondering when my 1 year Satellite Radio contract starts or started for that matter while our rides are in import limbo. Satellite was non-existent on our EU expedition. That goes for all the other so-called "date-stamped" services including maintenance, etc.


No Sirius or BMW Assist until you're state-side.


----------



## ekbimmer (Nov 7, 2012)

I checked my trusty PDF 2013 M3 Manual and found nothing on Auto Start Stop function or button, so as described by you I wouldn't care about initiating such a feature either. Personally, I enjoy the engine growling at traffic stops not to mention A/C and all the other toys at play for the sake of a few ounces of premium fuel. If I was that worried about gas savings I'd have done the Japanese Delivery of a shiny tiny Prius, but I'm not and there isn't a JD program that I've ever heard of. Besides, we can give ourselves a pass on PC issues like that. After all, I recall a certain "Gas Guzzler Tax" you and I had to pony up for which I'm certain has been earmarked for some fine government program to oversee spending.

I'm wondering when my 1 year Satellite Radio contract starts or started for that matter while our rides are in import limbo. Satellite was non-existent on our EU expedition. That goes for all the other so-called "date-stamped" services including maintenance, etc.


----------



## ekbimmer (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry about the double send on my last one.

_If a pious driver gives you grief about your M3, just share this:_
Top Gear has become one of my all time favorite shows. I laughed my ASS Button off. Thanks for the TGIF video and, of course, teaching moment. Years ago, for the heck of it I rented a Prius in Puerto Rico. I drove that skateboard about 160 miles and topped of the tank a whopping 2.5 gallons! I was impressed by the economy of the vehicle, but that's about all. I'll take the minimum interpretation of the Top Gear video and will use it to full advantage with my PC friends when called upon.

_No Sirius or BMW Assist until you're state-side._

I'm aware there was no service in EU. So, the logical deduction would be that service STARTS when we use it for the first time or rather when we initiate it however that process works? Yes/No? What's the trigger?


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ekbimmer said:


> I'm aware there was no service in EU. So, the logical deduction would be that service STARTS when we use it for the first time or rather when we initiate it however that process works? Yes/No? What's the trigger?


1 year from the point you activate it. In my case, the day I took delivery at the Performance Center, I parked outside and called it in and the timer started.

Would be interesting to know if you decided 2 yrs later after you got your car that you wanted Sirius, whether you'd still get that 1 year from the date of activation. I'm guessing yes.


----------



## ekbimmer (Nov 7, 2012)

Excellent! Useful information. Thanks.


----------

